# 44 mag



## jessew (Feb 5, 2011)

I got a super redhawk what type of scope do i need ?


----------



## Dub (Feb 5, 2011)

Been pondering the same thing lately.


----------



## gasman58 (Feb 5, 2011)

I've had a 2X Leopold on my SRH for 6 years, taken several deer from 20 to 60 yards, and have never had any problems.


----------



## dkennedy (Feb 5, 2011)

I've got a Bushnell elite 3200 2x6x32. Its ok but I wish I would have bought a Leopold vxIII


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 6, 2011)

Why do you necessarily need a scope?


----------



## T.P. (Feb 6, 2011)

I don't have a scope on mine now, but when I did I had a 2.5X.


----------



## jmoser (Feb 8, 2011)

2.5X or a Red Dot is plenty - I use a 2.5 - 8X but only for range work at highest magnification.


----------



## GAR (Feb 8, 2011)

I have got both 2x's and 4x's on my Redhawks. Some Burris and some Leupold.

Like the Burris a little more than the Leupold. Offers just a bit more extended eye relief.

Tom


----------



## pnome (Feb 8, 2011)

gasman58 said:


> I've had a 2X Leopold on my SRH for 6 years, taken several deer from 20 to 60 yards, and have never had any problems.



This is what I was going to recommend.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Feb 8, 2011)

gasman58 said:


> I've had a 2X Leopold on my SRH for 6 years, taken several deer from 20 to 60 yards, and have never had any problems.




I had a 2X on my Super Blackhawk for about 2 
hunting seasons, and finally took it off and hunted
without it till I sold the gun !!!


----------



## trial&error (Feb 9, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Why do you necessarily need a scope?



It's the most common substitute for not practicing untill just before hunting season.


----------



## Ben Athens (Feb 9, 2011)

Try the Swap and Sell.


----------



## 828deerslayer (Feb 9, 2011)

burris fastfire


----------



## kweidner (Mar 1, 2011)

+ 1 on the 2 power.  anything more you better not be a coffee drinker.  I like the dot myself.  easy to see and tube brings in more light than the 2x.  JMHO


----------



## the r.o.c. (Mar 5, 2011)

i have a bushnell aim point on my 44, 8" barrell. you dont have to worry about eye relief. i posted some pics of groups at 40 & 80 yds. the mounting is very important  too. dont go cheap.


----------



## mschw04 (Mar 24, 2011)

trial&error said:


> It's the most common substitute for not practicing untill just before hunting season.


----------



## rabbithound (Apr 28, 2011)

thats funny right there


----------



## dawg4028 (Apr 28, 2011)

I love Leupold.  That being said, I put a weaver on my 44 mag and it has perfomed very well.  Took a doe this year at 35 yards.  Mounts are important.  Good Luck.


----------

